# need book



## KGH (May 3, 2011)

hi
I need to know more about planting for bees.so,i need a great book on this subject.
please send me the name of books you know in this field.
Thanks.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Highly recommend this book, American Honey Plants:

http://www.amazon.com/American-Hone...TF8&coliid=I1E4GWJ8LYLQ5P&colid=30SV1IH6HZ3S7


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Um...he is in Iran. Keep in mind that unless you plant 50+ acres there will not be much of a difference. And then only a little. Its 1 million flowers to a tablespoon of honey...or something like that.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I think your numbers are a bit off there. According to honey.com, it takes two million flowers to make a pound of honey. That is of course an average and likely refers to visits of flowers and not the sum total production of two million individual flowers.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

I was talking about visits obviously. On the IBRA fact page it says this>

Q: How far does a honey bee fly to get food?
A: Honey bee foragers commonly fly up to four miles (6.5 km) to collect nectar and pollen from flowers, and can potentially cover 50 000 acres (20 000 hectares). It is estimated that it takes 10 million foraging trips to make the equivalent of one jar of honey (1lb or 454 g).

There are other sources that say many more, and some say much less...Errors in math are hard to come by when we are painting with broad brushes here.
I have never gone out and counted....


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

mythomane said:


> Um...he is in Iran. Keep in mind that unless you plant 50+ acres there will not be much of a difference. And then only a little. Its 1 million flowers to a tablespoon of honey...or something like that.


Ummmmmmmmm,

I noticed that after I recommended the book. Next time I will delete the post.

Shane


----------

